# At what age to sell the fry?



## LTygress (Nov 5, 2013)

Once you have bred two bettas, and you have all the fry growing up, at what age do you sell them?

I actually really don't want to part with mine (go figure), but a friend is asking because she wants a couple of them for her tanks at home (she has four tanks, all just tropical community fish; tetras mostly). So at what age should I go ahead and let her pick a couple of males out (she doesn't want females, of course) and take them home?


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

3-4 months old I believe....


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't really go by age. I sell my fish when they are big enough to _accurately_ sex (often immature/slow to mature males are mistaken for females). I would hate to make a mistake with sexing fish and accidentally send a male instead of a female or female instead of a male as that is a big inconvenience for a buyer. 

Spawns grow at very different rates between breeders, and so it can be difficult to settle on a specific age at which they will be sold as some may not be ready.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

I'd say at least 1.25".


----------

